# Trainers in Pittsburgh PA HELP!!!!



## calirose (Jun 26, 2012)

Does anyone know of trainers in Pittsburgh PA. I have GSD, that I need some help with. I dont want all positive reinforcement, but I dont want my dog beat either! She is a HIGHLY reactive dog. We do have our first rally title, but being so reactive, i dont know how to control it. HELP


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfstraum would probably know -you could pm her


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Dog Training in Pittsburgh

I prefer group classes A Plus Dog Boarding & Training - Services

Dog Training, Obedience Classes | Oakmont, PA

Pittsburgh all breed dog obedience training and German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

K9 Headquarters - Pittsburgh all breed dog obedience training and German Shepherd Dogs - Kristi Hudak - inactive as a board member, but I met her here years ago....she works with all breeds, has done handling in both American and European showlines and working lines in conformation and IPO - she does alot of in-house and private lessons.....

email her as that is much better than trying to get her on phone...she has poor service now at home (recently moved)

Lee


----------



## samueljordan (Feb 8, 2013)

I come across your post much later and i hope you had get any experienced trainer, i want to see your dog's training times photograph, do you have any, so please share them because training time photographs can be enjoyable for everyone.


----------

